# Lenkerbreite



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

Welche Dimensionen hat eure Lenkeinheit? 

Ich liebäugle grad mit einem schicken Race Face Lenker, der aber für DH/FR gedacht ist und nicht fürs Marathonbike.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Deshalb ist er auch beinahe 80cm breit. Könnte man ja absägen......hmmmm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was sagt euer Gliedermeßstab?


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

..... ht 63 cm - marathon fully 66 cm , enduro 68 cm !! klar , kannste absägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

also mein Lenker ist 650mm breit, anfangs dachte ich, das ist zu breit, habe ihn an jeder Seite ca. 1-2cm gekürzt, um dann festzustellen, dass breiter besser war... Jetzt habe ich wieder einen 650  (Frauen  ) 
Breiter wäre mir aber unangenehm... meine Schultern sind schon relativ schmal...


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

hui...das geht ja schnell....danke! werd auch gleich mal messen gehen.


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Juni 2010)

800mm??????? Für eine Frau????? Ich hab mir gerade einen 680er drauf gebaut und mir schon gedacht, "Mann, ist der breit!!"

Was hast denn du für ein Kreuz? Also 800mm find ich schon brutal (und ich bin ein Mann), da sind ja die Handgelenke bald im Eimer, oder?


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

...sie will ihn ja kürzen ....


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

Das macht 2!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

...von wem ??? nixversteh`...


----------



## alet08 (20. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> [...]
> Was sagt euer _Gliedermeßstab_?



Eigentlich bin ja nicht kindisch, aaaber....

Alex

PS: Ihr wollt doch, daß Männer reinschreiben, oder 
 , Alex


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Das macht 2â¬!



Genau! Von wem?


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Twinkie
> [...]
> Was sagt euer GliedermeÃstab?
> ...




ÃÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤hhhhhh ja! Da komm ich auf 18.........(mm?, cm?, m?)    

Mann bin ich heut doof..... 

Ich glaub jetz muÃ ich gleich 10 Euro bezahlen....


----------



## Twinkie (20. Juni 2010)

Ja, je mehr schreiben, desto voller wird unsere Schnaps-Kasse 

So, jetzt hätten wir die Rubrik "Kindisch" auch abgekaspert. Neee wadde ich hab noch einen: Auf meinem Lenker steht "Double Butted"!

Im übrigen hab ich ein Maßband genommen und 58cm gemessen. 

PS -> @CA: Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (20. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Neee wadde ich hab noch einen: Auf meinem Lenker steht "Double Butted"!



Beidseitig verstärkt? Nööö, geht auch so ganz gut...


Ok, ich bin jetzt weg....

Back to topic: 580mm sind heutzuge nicht viel, BikeBravo sei Dank....

Aber ich denke, zwischen 63 - 66 cm sollte für ne Frau genügen, außer sie schmeißt Testosteron ein....


----------



## Jennfa (20. Juni 2010)

Ach quatsch, für bergab kanns ruhig mal ein bisschen mehr sein . Ich bin zwar groß, aber schlank. D.h. ich trage in T-shirts meist größe S, bin also KEIN Schrank . Unter 70cm komme ich trotzdem nicht mehr gut klar. Ist mir zu zappelig. Inzwischen hab ich mich auf 75cm rangetastet und komme damit am besten klar. Die totale Kontrolle ! Nur bei engstehenden Bäumen sollte man den vorher etwas drehen . Man muss halt mal ein bisschen rumprobieren und sich mal was trauen...meist kann der Lenker dann doch nen tick länger sein als gedacht. Das kommt aber sicherlich auch auf den Einsatzbereich an. An meinem Fastalleskönnendenwollmilchdingsbums passt der breite Lenker super. Im Bikepark fühle ich mich jetzt auch viel wohler .


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2010)

Für den Uphill finde ich >68cm grenzwertig, einfach weil die Position mit arg "gespreizten" Armen nicht unbedingt viel Kontrolle vermittelt, wenn man eh schon mit der Nase auf dem Lenker hängen muss, um das Vorderrad am Steigen zu hindern. Des Weiteren ist ein breiterer Lenker auch nicht unbedingt förderlich, um enge Kurven zu meistern. Das Bike wird schon etwas träge dadurch. Das merke ich schon bei den "kurzen" 680 mm. Dem kann man dann zwar mit einem kürzeren Vorbau entgegenwirken (was man auch aus ergonomischen Gründen in Erwägung ziehen sollte), allerdings mit dem Nachteil, dass beim Bergauf die Front dann wieder schneller steigt. Deswegen bleibt mein "Wollmilchdingsbums" als Kompromisslösung bei einem 680er Lenker...
Bei Abfahrts-Bikes sieht das ganze allerdings anders aus. Bis vor kurzem dachte ich auch, dass alles über 700mm für mich Quatsch wäre. Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile meine Meinung geändert und will jetzt auch mal breitere Lenker probieren. Deswegen kommt an den Freerider jetzt anstelle des 680er Lenkers ein 740er, und die neue DH-Maschine wird mit einem 780er ausgestattet. Bei dem ganz breiten Lanker bin ich selbst noch ein bisschen skeptisch... aber Kürzen geht ja immer noch, und probieren will ich's auf jeden Fall


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2010)

@CA: Testosteron...och nöööö...reicht wenn einer von uns davon übermäßig abzubauen hat 

@Jenn: Hab grad ein Siegerfoto von Dir entdeckt. Demnach ist Dein Lenker wirklich richtig breit. Was für Downhill TOP ist, ist aber vielleicht für Uphill eher störend....hmmmm 

@Scylla: Ich komm mit dem schmalen Lenker super klar. Meiner Empfindung nach könnte der ruhig noch etwas schmaler...aber dann passen meine Helferlein da alle nicht mehr drauf....leider! 

Ich werde das mal überdenken und testen...falls ich mir den Lenker kaufe. Ich frag mich, was an nem Stück Alu eigentlich immer so teuer sein muß .... hmpf..


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Juni 2010)

Racehardtail: 56 cm (bei Rennen geht´s ganz gern mal eng zu)
Enduro: 75 cm (glücklicherweise kam ich damit gestern auf den Trails noch gerade so zwischen Geländern und Bäumen durch!)
Rennräder: 40 cm


----------



## Conin (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

hier eine gute Anleitung zu dem Thema: http://veloplus.ch/pdf/fachinformation/lenkerII200462912745.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2010)

Sry, aber wie alt ist die Anleitung? 
Bei solchen Bildunterschriften wie "MTB-Lenker, zu breit und kaum tauglich auf der *Strasse*" musste ich gerade eher ein bisschen schmunzeln


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Juni 2010)

MTB auf der Straße? Häh?!?!  
Das kann ja nur ein Notfall sein...


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2010)

Ich....ähhh...mesää....äääh....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...45-46cm Schulterbreite....sö und nu?


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...sö und nu?



... darfst du nur noch Rennrad fahren 
Ab auf die Straße mit dir


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2010)

Mein Lenker ist 64cm breit. Das ist fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack ein sehr angenehmes MaÃ zum Touren fahren.
Letztens durfte ich mal mit einem Fritzz eine Runde drehen, dass einen deutlich breiteren Lenker hatte (habe es leider verpennt, nach zu messen ). Fand ich sehr angenehm 

PS: Zur Ãberweisung des 2â¬-BuÃgeldes stelle ich Ã¼brigens gerne meine Kontonummer zur VerfÃ¼gung


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Juni 2010)

Lenkerbreite am MTB ist meiner Ansicht nach (und nicht nur meiner, denn die wäre unmaßgeblich!) einsatzabhängig und schlicht Gefühlssache. Man findet es eigentlich ganz gut raus, wenn man darauf achte, wo man am liebsten greifen würde, wenn der Lenker sehr breit ist - bergauf wie bergab, in technischem Gelände, auf Forstautobahnen... Und dann tastet man sich ran. Abgeschnitten ist das Ding schnell.


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2010)

Ich will Montanbik! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich werd mal so bei 70 anfangen und kann dann ja schneiden bis ich mich wohl fühle. Soll ja nicht wirken wie bei Brian`s Kreuzigung


----------



## Jennfa (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab immer sehr weit außen gegriffen bei meinen vorherigen Lenkern, das war ein Zeichen ! Ich fahre hauptsächlich "Endurotouren" und hab auch die 50km im Harz (teilweise auch auf steileren Trails aufwärts) mit dem Lenker gemacht. Bei sehr engen Kurven (bergauf und bergab) wären 700 wohl vorzuziehen. Ging aber auch alles so . Ich habe aber auch ein relativ kurzes Bike. Ich hab mich da langsam rangetastet und gemerkt, dass ich mich so sehr wohl fühle. Das Cheetah ist das erste Bike bei dem ich bergauf so gut wie gar keine Schmerzen "sitzpositionstechnisch" habe...also Rücken z.B. Auch nicht mit kürzerem Vorbau und breitem Lenker! Eine Gabelabsenkung hab ich auch noch nie vermisst. Bei steilen Anstiegen steigt mir eigentlich nie das Vorderrad. Wenn es doch mal passieren sollte, dann ist es so steil, dass ich es wohl eh nicht fahren könnte . Ist halt doch irgendwo Geschmacksache und Gewohnheit. Touren heißt bei mir auch immer schön viele Trails zu fahren und die Geschwindigkeit bergauf ist mir wurscht . Das definiert wohl auch jeder anders und setzt seine Prioritäten demnach anders . 
Ich wollte ja auch nur mal zeigen, dass nicht immer alles nach Norm gehen muss. Könnte, sollte, müsste...einfach ausprobieren  und wenn es nichts ist, dann wieder zurück! Vor 2 Jahren hab ich auch gedacht 16kg wäre zuviel für ein "Tourenrad", inzwischen lache ich darüber . Es geht so einiges mehr als man manchmal denkt.

700er halte ich für ne ziemlich passende Länge für die meisten Sachen .


----------



## Twinkie (21. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt muß ich noch mal nachfragen. Watt sagen mir die Winkels? Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, nach was ich gehen soll. 

*Race Face - Atlas FR 1/2 Riserbar*
Breite: 785mm
Backsweep: 9°
Upsweep: 4°
Rise: 0.5" (13mm)
Lenkerklemmung: 31,8mm
Gewicht: 340 Gramm

*Race Face Deus 3/4 Riser Bar*
    *  680 mm Breite
    * 5 Grad Winkel
    * 1,5 cm Ueberhoehung
    * 31,8 mm Lenkerklemmung
    * Gewicht: 250 Gramm

*Race Face - Deus 3/4-Riser Lowriser*
Breite: 680 mm
Biegung: 6° back, 9° up
Rise: 20 mm
Durchmesser: 31.8mm
Gewicht: 235g

*UMF FR*
Breite: 710 mm
Rise: 50 mm
Durchmesser: Ø 31,8 mm
Biegung: 9°
Gewicht: 330 g

EDIT: Hat mich auf das Gewicht aufmerksam gemacht und ich glaube, dass es doch ein Deus wird. Nur High oder Low...hmmmmmm....


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2010)

Der Upsweep ist der Winkel, in dem die Lenkerenden nach oben gebogen sind. Den finde ich nicht so wichtig... da kannst du eigentlich auch auf den "Rise" schauen, das besagt etwa dasselbe. 
Den Backsweep, also der Winkel, in dem die Lenkerenden in Richtung Fahrer zurückgebogen sind, finde ich aber sehr wichtig! Umso wichtiger, je breiter der Lenker. Wenn du zu wenig Rückwärts-Biegung hast, musst du die Handgelenke beim Greifen immer abwinkeln, was gerne mal zu Taubheitsgefühlen in den Händen führen kann. Bestenfalls sollten die Handgelenke gerade bleiben. Ich finde für mich bei Lenkern über 60cm Breite eine Biegung von mindestens 9° ganz wichtig, bei noch breiteren Lenkern eher 12°. Ich hatte nur mal ganz kurz einen Lenker mit 5° montiert und konnte damit keine zehn km fahren, bevor mir die Hände weh taten und anschließend taub wurden. Nie wieder!!! Deswegen würde für mich der Deus komplett rausfallen, auch wenn er relativ leicht und günstig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (22. Juni 2010)

Ich komm mit 58/60 Lenkerbreite klar . Die Queen hat einen geraden Syntace Lenker mit 12 er Kröpfung und das Stevens einen SQlab Lenker mit ähnlichen Abmessungen . Die Renner alle 40 er Breite . Am Crosser wär
mir  mittlerweile 42 lieber . Der muß aber ergonomisch zu kleinen Händen und Campa Ergos passen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juni 2010)

Hardtail: 58 cm breit, Flatbar
Racefully: 60 cm breit, Flatbar
Enduro: 62 cm breit, Flatbar, Biegung 12°

Schulterbreite (AK Schlüsselbein): 35 cm, (AK Muskulatur: 45 cm)

Passt.


----------



## Nuala (22. Juni 2010)

so, ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen, mein lenker ist 68cm breit. ich komme damit super zurecht, fahre tendenziell aber lieber bergab


----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)

Also wird es doch der Atlas?...hmmmm....durchs Schnibbeln wird er ja sowieso leichter.

Danke für eure Meldungen.


----------



## mangolassi (22. Juni 2010)

Säg lieber nicht zuviel ab

Ich mag meinen 780er nicht mehr her geben:




Mein Freund hat den Atlas (ich steh ja mehr auf Besenstiel), der lässt sich problemlos um 15 cm kürzen ohne dass es für die Bremshebel knapp wird und die tollen Farben


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

ja, die farben sond spitze!!!!!!


----------



## Thorsten1980 (22. Juni 2010)

Fahre auf dem AM Fully nen Vector Lowrider 7075 (700mm) komme ich sehr gut mit zurecht.


----------



## RockyGirl (22. Juni 2010)

Fahre auf dem Renner 400 mm und auf dem Fully 680 mm. Bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juli 2010)

Hier n Video zur Profi-Lady-Lenkerbreite DH ab 6:36min

http://video.mpora.com/watch/B4c8U68lE

Ich hab den Atlas jetzt im Haus und der ist echt la-la-lala-looong!  Natürlich passend zum Bike in orange. trau mich gar nicht zu montieren und zu schnippeln. Ist ja auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Lenker ist 52cm lang... oder besser gesagt kurz.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen längeren ausprobieren... hat mir mein Männe eh schonmal gesagt.


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juli 2010)

Ich hab 56cm. Der Atlas hat 20cm mehr. Das is schon ne Hausnummer. 

@mangolassi: Wie gehts denn Deinen Händen dabei? 

Bald kommen wir zur nächsten Frage: Griffe für Grip-Shift und kleine Hände. Aber vielleicht sollte ich dazu nen neuen Fred eröffnen?


----------



## MelleD (13. Juli 2010)

meiner ist jetzt quasi schulterbreite...
ich denk immer, wenn ich so nen breiten Lenker fahre, dass mir dann mein Rücken etc. wehtut. ich sitz dann ja auch "etwas" weiter vorgebeugt. 
Mh, muss mir einfach mal einen dranmachen, nehm einfach den von meinem Schatz, der hat nen 76er druff.


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> meiner ist jetzt quasi schulterbreite...
> ich denk immer, wenn ich so nen breiten Lenker fahre, dass mir dann mein Rücken etc. wehtut. ich sitz dann ja auch "etwas" weiter vorgebeugt.
> Mh, muss mir einfach mal einen dranmachen, nehm einfach den von meinem Schatz, der hat nen 76er druff.



Ja, mach mal. Dann können wir ja weiter sehen und Eindrücke vergleichen. Ich will jetzt auch die Tage losbauen.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2010)

da geselle ich mich gleich dazu... hab heute meinen neuen Syntace Vector in 740mm bekommen


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juli 2010)

Supi. Kannst ja schon mal Bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> Ich....ähhh...mesää....äääh....45-46cm Schulterbreite....sö und nu?



mir ist eh unklar, wieso man von der schulterbreite direkt auf die lenkerbreite schliesst: 
immerhin sind da ja 3 gelenke mit x freiheitsgraden dazwischen.


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juli 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> mir ist eh unklar, wieso man von der schulterbreite direkt auf die lenkerbreite schliesst:
> immerhin sind da ja 3 gelenke mit x freiheitsgraden dazwischen.



naja, weil das sone grobe richtung angibt. individuelle gefühlsmäßigkeiten lassen wir ja nicht außer 8. aber man muß halt schauen, denn "abschneiden kann man immer, dransetzen nimmer".


----------



## JuergenM. (13. Juli 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> da geselle ich mich gleich dazu... hab heute meinen neuen Syntace Vector in 740mm bekommen


 
Wie lange hast du denn darauf warten müssen? Mir wurde gesagt ca. 3 Wochen!! Jetzt ist gerade mal eine vorbei


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du denn darauf warten müssen? Mir wurde gesagt ca. 3 Wochen!! Jetzt ist gerade mal eine vorbei



wenn du wüsstest, wann ich bestellt habe 
wenn's nur drei wochen dauert bist du ein glückspilz


----------



## dubbel (13. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> naja, weil das sone grobe richtung angibt. individuelle gefühlsmäßigkeiten lassen wir ja nicht außer 8. aber man muß halt schauen, denn "abschneiden kann man immer, dransetzen nimmer".



die grobe richtung ist aber so gut wie pi mal daumen bzw. makulatur, wenn ein und der/dieselbe beiker/in, der/die vor einiger zeit mit 680er lenker/in rumgefahren ist, jetzt auf 780 umsteigt. 
oder zum cc-fahren auf 600 kürzt.


----------



## Twinkie (13. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht ist es so besser zu verstehen: 
Wir quasseln gerne und viel und schauen mit Freude, was der andere so hat. So überwinden wir die eigene Unsicherheit. Noch besser ist es, wenn andere genauso zaghaft sind und wir gemeinsam die Endlösung rausfinden. Sofern es die denn gibt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich könnte auch den Lenker montieren und erstmal gar nix abschneiden. Dann von Woche zu Woche die Griffe weiter zur Mitte schieben und bis Weihnachten dann zum Ergebnis gekommen sein. Aber vielleicht hat ja schon jemand gleiches erlebt und kann da mal watt mitteilen.


----------



## MelleD (13. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön erklärt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Juli 2010)

ich hätte noch einen abgesägten 650er, ich glaube ich hatte pro Seite 20mm weggenommen, und mir dann doch wieder einen 650er gekauft 

Aber falls jemand von euch den gerne testen/haben möchte, kann ich ihn mal aus der Ecke kramen


----------



## JuergenM. (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Spank 777 zugelegt und auch gleich Montiert. Der erste Eindruck "Verdammt ist der Breit". Die erste Tour wird es zeigen, bin aber fast der Meinung dass es mir zu Breit ist und ich bin sicher kein Schmalhans. Wird werden sehen wenn der 740er Syntace da ist!!


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

Sooooooo, ich habe letzte Woche den Atlas montiert. Farblich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil man ja auf Schwarz geeicht ist. Aber mittlerweile bin ich supi zufrieden. 

Abgeschnitten hab ich ihn auch auf 68cm. Hab zunächst die vorgegebenen Markierungen auf dem Lenker gewählt. Dann erstmal ausprobiert, mit dem Hintergedanken, bestimmt noch mehr abschneiden zu müssen. Aber weit gefehlt. Ich komme damit prima zurecht. 

Hab nun auch die Hörnchen weggelassen. Die fehlten bisher auch noch nicht. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, auf längeren Strecken könnte ich die wieder brauchen. Ich greife nämlich gerne viel hin und her, um die Handgelenke zu entspannen. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb84 (26. August 2010)

hallo!

nachdem mein Syntace Vector in 680mm leider das zeitliche gesegnet hat interessiere ich mich für den Atlas AM in 725mm. Hast du ihn zufällig vor der Montage gewogen und weißt wieviel er nach dem kürzen gewogen hat?

Grüße


----------



## Veloce (29. August 2010)

Rennräder und Querfeldein 40 
Queenie HT 60 
Safire         65


----------



## sb84 (29. August 2010)

ohhh... sehe gerade dass ich mich durch die SuFu ins falsche Unterforum verlaufen habe! also fühlt euch nicht gestört...


----------



## Aragonion (10. September 2010)

Hardtail 56 cm
All MTB/Enduro 56 cm

Kommt mit Ergon Griffen bei knapp 60 cm raus was mein Grenzwert ist, da Ich Ich Mich nicht wohl fühle ohne gewissen Sicherheitsabstand zu Objekten wo man kolidieren könnte, zudem sind im Keller nur 60 cm Türen wo Ich sonst gar nicht mehr durch kämme.


----------



## Twinkie (10. September 2010)

sb84 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> nachdem mein Syntace Vector in 680mm leider das zeitliche gesegnet hat interessiere ich mich für den Atlas AM in 725mm. Hast du ihn zufällig vor der Montage gewogen und weißt wieviel er nach dem kürzen gewogen hat?
> 
> Grüße



hey,

340g kommen hin -2x30g= 280g

An den Lenkerenden sind jeweils acht Markierungen aufgedruckt, auf denen steht, wieviel g du wegschneidest.

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ding. Zumal es ja farblich keine alternative gibt.


----------



## mangolassi (10. September 2010)

Ich habe kurz über 1 m nachgedacht, bleibe jetzt aber doch bei 78 cm


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. September 2010)

damit kommt man ja (fast) nicht mal mehr durchs Garagentor


----------



## Twinkie (10. September 2010)

wenn sie genug tempo drauf hat, kann sie uns zukünftig ne schneise freischneiden


----------

